# What a beauty...



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I spotted this garden spider next to the barn and had to get a few shots of it. I have a "thing" for spiders


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh, I hate spiders. I just killed a huge one this morning in my kitchen.......

That is a cool looking spider though.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful spider. They're amazing creatures. I like them.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh ick .. lol .. come up here and take mine away for me, I got some "beauties" hanging around in my yard that can be ALLLL yours ..


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I used to be deathly afraid of spiders too but I've mellowed over the past few years. I met a "healthy" wolf spider yesterday morning at the kitchen sink when I was making coffee. I escorted him out the front door and into the yard via jelly jar


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I honestly just think they are repulsive .. lol, I know the they do good for us by keeping all the flying insects population down and for that I say thank you, but please don't come in my home or cross my path .. I will have to squash you. A friend of mine used to catch all the spiders in the house and bring them out, depending one what type .. by hand which always made my skin crawl .. lol


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> I honestly just think they are repulsive .. lol, I know the they do good for us by keeping all the flying insects population down and for that I say thank you, but please don't come in my home or cross my path .. I will have to squash you. A friend of mine used to catch all the spiders in the house and bring them out, depending one what type .. by hand which always made my skin crawl .. lol


LOL, your friend is braver than me...I don't pick them up with my hand (shiver). I try not to kill them unless they get on me then it's out of my control. If it can survive my "spider on me dance" then good for them but most don't live through it :xbones:


----------

